# Non-alcoholic Ginger Beer



## loikar (1/3/09)

Hey Guys,

The boy wants to make a ginger beer, so it has to be non-alcoholic.
So I found the coopers GB recipe on the coopers website.

Now, I thinking, if I chuck yeast onto this thing, then as soon as it starts fermenting, chuck it into primed bottles, wont I be asking for bottle bombs?


*Non-alcoholic Ginger Beer - 20 litres*
*Ingredients*


Can of Ginger Beer Home Brew
Carbonation Drops
Water
 *Method*


Mix the contents of the can in a fermenter with 2 litres of hot water.
Top up with water (about 17litres) to the 20 litre mark and mix.
Sprinkle the yeast over the surface and seal the fermenter.
After 2-3 hours stir the brew vigorously.
Add one carbonation drop per 375ml (two per 740ml-750ml) bottle then fill and seal.
Store for at least 3 weeks above 18C.
Chill before serving.


----------



## Wolfy (1/3/09)

There are many ways (and many online recipes) for making non-alcoholic ginger beer, including the 'proper' way with GingerBeerPlant: http://www.fermentedtreasures.com/gingerbp.html

However the easiest way is to simply add ginger, sugar, water and some other flavors (lemon/lime/cinnamon/cloves or whatever else you fancy) to a small fermenting vessel and let it ferment for a short time with a clean yeast, since it wont be doing much you can even use bread-yeast (but I wouldn't). After it's all mixed and started to ferment (only a day or so) bottle it into *plastic *bottles, squeeze all the air out of one of the bottles, and use it as a 'gague' to check the carbonation of the others. When they reach the correct carbonation put them in the fridge to slow/halt the fermentation and drink them sooner than later.

I've made a number of batches like this and they turn out quite well, but please don't bottle into glass unless fermentation has finished (and you have alcoholic GB) or you kill the yeast in some other way (which is not needed if only doing small batches). I'd not suggest making large 20l batches at first, and I'd not use a kit ... but each to their own. Just don't use glass, and also realise that the yeast will still be alive and still be fermenting all the unused sugar (refrigeration will just slow the process), which is why you also don't need to add additional carbonation drops when you bottle. Smaller batches will also allow you to chill it all, and drink it quickly, which makes managing the still-fermenting-in-bottles-situation much easier.


----------



## crundle (1/3/09)

I have some non (low) alcoholic ginger beer going at the moment, following the recipe Ginger Beer recipe.

I make up enough for several 1.25l PET bottles at a time, and once carbed up, it must be drunk fairly soon after.

If you want to make up a big batch of non alcoholic ginger beer to keg, then it might be better to make up a ginger beer syrup (will need to google for recipe, and add to water and carbonate from gas cylinder.

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## rclemmett (1/3/09)

BeerFingers said:


> Now, I thinking, if I chuck yeast onto this thing, then as soon as it starts fermenting, chuck it into primed bottles, wont I be asking for bottle bombs?



It depends what you add. I have never made a coopers GB but have made a few country brewer GBs. As far as I am aware the GB kits don't contain anything fermentable. They use artificial sweeteners, not sugar.

I would advise against the carb drops as they will take longer to carbonate, just bulk prime the whole lot.

Mix it all up with the desired amount of sugar for the bulk prime, ONLY ENOUGH FOR CARBONATION (8-10g per litre), let it sit for the 2-3hrs and bottle.


----------



## moovet (27/2/10)

Wolfy said:


> I've made a number of batches like this and they turn out quite well, but please don't bottle into glass unless fermentation has finished (and you have alcoholic GB) or you kill the yeast in some other way (which is not needed if only doing small batches).




Hi there,

Does anyone have a step by step recipe for a good non-alcoholic GB recipe made from scratch?

I am wanting to make a non-alcoholic GB from scratch for my pregnant wife (ginger beer cravings at the mo) and was wanting to know if I could modify some of the excellent alcoholic GB recipes on this site but kill the yeast as mentioned above. How do I kill the yeast (Potassium Meta?) and when do I do it or should I just do small batches in a 5L demijohn. Is there a way I can do a larger batch which I can store for longer that wont continue to ferment? 


Cheers,


M


----------



## moovet (27/2/10)

moovet said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone have a step by step recipe for a good non-alcoholic GB recipe made from scratch?
> 
> ...


Is it just as simple as not adding any sugar for a start and then adding some for carbonation when bottled? Could I use a little of my honey for the carbonation as it may sweeten it up a bit as well.

Cheers


----------



## bum (27/2/10)

Rob2 said:


> It depends what you add. I have never made a coopers GB but have made a few country brewer GBs. As far as I am aware the GB kits don't contain anything fermentable. They use artificial sweeteners, not sugar.
> 
> I would advise against the carb drops as they will take longer to carbonate, just bulk prime the whole lot.
> 
> Mix it all up with the desired amount of sugar for the bulk prime, ONLY ENOUGH FOR CARBONATION (8-10g per litre), let it sit for the 2-3hrs and bottle.



I know the Coopers tin lists malt as an ingredient.


----------

